# Fatwa on rioting



## Scott (Nov 7, 2005)

See French Muslim group issues fatwa against rioting. 

This seems curious to me and indicative of authority in Islam. This relgious ruling, or fatwa, was issued by The Union of French Islamic Organisations. This group declared that its edict applied to "any Muslim living in France, whether a citizen or a guest of France."

Does anyone know any detail on organizational authority in Isalm? Seems that each group just gets it organization to issue Fatwas. Comparing to the Christian world, these organizations (eg., this "Union") seem more analogoues to parachurch organizations than to churches. As I understand, muslim mosques are more loose-knit and independent than denominational or some Islamic equivalent of a universal organized body. It seems the fatwas have not authority other than persuasive authority.

Scott


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2005)

The wikipedia entry on fatwa is helpful.


----------

